# Cad model of TEV Wahine



## rd71sd75

I would like to introduce myself, my name is Richard I have a lifelong interest in Ships, I work as professional 3d ship modeller for film and for Naval architects .
Both my parents worked for the Union Steamship Comany in the 1960's and 70's.
I am at present working on a higly detailed fully accurate, down to the last rivet 3d model of TEV Wahine for a project, I cannot disclose the project , however I would like to share some of my work with everyone here and also gain some knowledge from all the ship lovers here in this forum.
So far this model has taken 6 weeks full time work 7 days a week 8-12 hours per day............my wife will probably want a divorce soon.
I have started an account here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8096573...oto_7418825830

with a gallery of some of the work to date but here is a fairly recent one
I have obtained all remaining plans of the ship from structural throught to electrical and plumping to enable this ship to be as accurate as possible I have aslo had all the paints made to order to the original formulas,(happy to share these if needed)
Where plans dont exist I have used 2 and 3 point perspective over photos to establish detail on the ship, but most plans still exist ..about 50 rolls actually.. not bad for a ship 50 yrs old .
If anybody has any photos of the ship however insignificant they seem please do tell.
















Bye for now


----------



## Keltic Star

That is beautiful 3D modelling and I can appreciate the hours you have put in, what CAD program are you using and can your results be exported to programs such as Maxsurf or Delftship in order to extract the hydrostatics.

If interested, PM me with your coordinates and bio, we could have work on future projects.


----------



## rd71sd75

Thanks Keltic Star,

I use a combination of programs most, 3D modellers do, but my main process is to use Rhino to trace and create faired nurbs curve networks and then import those into Maya and do the actual modelling.
Now some might say "why don't you just leave it as a nurbs model..." well the reason is that when this gets textured, which by the way, will use aprox 150 2k textures, I need to have explicit uv's on the model and Nurbs can't give me that control. Also as the model will probably end up being about 4 million polys plus people and animations I need to have tight control of the way the surfaces are tesselated hence why I just create polgon objects but create them using largly the Nurbs toolset in Maya as well as Rhino. For example I made the hull just like you would for a real ship project, it is fair and accurate within 1 inch. I then create all the plates from the ships shell expantinon and made each plate a patch.. I then can loft each plate in maya and soften the normals, except where seams in the shell are, so that when I come to texture I can see in the uv's where the weld seams need to be painted. Hope that makes sence.
As the hull is made in Rhino yes it can be taken into Delftship, Maxsurf or Ship Constructor Tribon, or any of those programs for stability anaylisis etc. In fact I have done that already for this ship as I do work for Naval Architects already on a freelance basis.
As for my location I am located on the Gold Coast in QLD Australia but I can do work for anyone around the world if need be. The main amount of work I do is premilinary design work at concept stage, structural modelling, and visualisation with renders, animations, simulations and have had work published in magazines.

Regards
Richard


----------



## Weagle

Page Not Found
Oops! Looks like you followed a bad link. 
If you think this is a problem


----------



## vectiscol

And I thought that I was being clever trying to come to terms with my new AutoCAD 2013 Product Design Suite .................. !!


----------



## Keltic Star

vectiscol said:


> And I thought that I was being clever trying to come to terms with my new AutoCAD 2013 Product Design Suite .................. !!


Join the club Vectiscol, guess we have to know our limits, and get back to just making sure they float after building!


----------



## rd71sd75

Sorry the link seems to have broken
I have posted some more here









































Should have some more images soon
Under normal cir***stances in Naval Architecture you would not need to go to this amount of detail but as this is being used as film prop The ship becomes a movie set, and close-ups will be shot in various parts of the ship, it is easier to build the whole ship, and once the shots are figured out, the parts of the ship not seen can be removed from that shot
I still have a huge amount of work to do, I still have to add all the Scupper pipes from the decks which add a huge amount of interest to the look as the underside of the decks should be full of lighting cables for the flourescent lights and there should be a few 3- inch pibes running from the deck scuppers down to the ship hull , all these are in the plans also , just have not done these yet as they will really add to the poly count and slow down the work, then of course texturing....


----------



## tugboat

Those views along the side decks look pretty good, Richard. Nice work.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

i hate computers (having worked for britains biggest for 36 years)
totaly theoretical question ,with a big enough 3d printer could you print out a full size ship when you creation is finished???


----------



## rd71sd75

David
Ahhhhh yes .........you could in theory but it would be something that you could not do in one peice , not for this model, it would need thousands, but hulls in general yes you can make hulls that way , no problem we do it for making plugs for models.


----------



## vectiscol

Of course one benefit of computer-aided design is that plans are drawn full-size on the screen, which means that shipyard loftsmen no longer have to crawl over the scrieve board to make full-size templates.


----------



## jerome morris

Wow. Nice workmanship. 
Now from a 3-d modelers stand point. If you could put this prgram into what ever and print an actual model...that would be cool.


----------



## rd71sd75

Now that WOULD be cheating...............!!! amazing how many people are mentioning 3d printers, they are not that accurate, they still need a lot of finishing work to remove machine marks etc.


----------



## rd71sd75

Having a 2 week break from project as my contact at the archives is on leave and we still have 6 boxes of plans and photos to process........................... so gonna wait till I have that, model is too far along to want to rework areas because I jumped the gun.


----------



## rd71sd75

Starting on the lifeboats


----------



## Ngaio 62

Hey Richard!
great to see you are enjoying SN.
And your work is coming along great.
Got your email 
cheers

Martin


----------



## rd71sd75

Thanks

I now have a large job of indexing the 200 plans of the ship I have recieved from the Archives.


----------



## rd71sd75

Need help with lifeboats gearbox (see here)








http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=609588#post609588

Can anybody help??


----------



## hooroy

Hi Richard,
I am impressed with the quality of the CAD model you have created.
I am part way through the construction of a 1:144 scale radio controlled sailing model of the Wahine. The pictures of your model will be extremely helpful to me in making my model - they add a lot of detail beyond what is shown in the shipbuilder's plans and photos.
A couple of questions.
Do you have detail of the bridge from above, can you show us some pictures?
I'd like to get information from you about the paint colours. It would be impractical to send them to me in Canada, but if you could paint a small sample of the hull and deck colours, I can attemp to match them here. I will repay any expense involved.
Excellent work,
Roy


----------



## rd71sd75

@Hooroy
E mail me at [email protected], and we can sort something out

Richard


----------



## rd71sd75

I have started adding structural elements to model so that the model can also be used as a structural referance to this kind of ship much like Anatomy of the ship series ,I have almost completed the Double bottom and its framing/plates and started on the bulkheads (images coming soon)


----------



## rd71sd75

Here are some images of the structure I am doing , although this is not needed in the model for animation it will be needed for a book I want to write in a style such as the "Anatomy of the ship series" (as they don't want to do this ship) I will do it on my own.


----------



## rd71sd75

Some more images of the interior of the ship structure, most of the hull is done now except the fore and aft ends , machinery and pipes, however a lot is not shown, as these layers are turned of for visability


----------



## PJG1412

Fantastic, I wish I was younger, as during my 28 years in the computer industry, I would occasionally use Auto Sketch for drawing plans of the office laouts, but 3D programming looks amazing. I look forward to following your progress.
Pete


----------



## rd71sd75

OK 
I am starting to block in colour now, and add smaller details,one of which is the Bilge Ballast Intakes
Does anybody know what sort of grill or bar arrangment is usually found across these openings, I have searched the web to no avail, and it is not do***ented in the plans, I approached Winel who provided the original parts but they were far from helpfull. The openings are round 13 inch Dia holes on the Stbd side of the ship in the Fore and Aft Boiler Rooms
Can provide image if needed


----------



## rd71sd75

Here they are here


----------



## Sully

Supurb detail rd71sd75! You are a true master. 

At my age, I might finish only one ship like that. So I'll stick to my under 7k poly max/ship. A ship every few weeks that way, just don't get too close, as you are aware, the detail suffers.

Cheers, please post more pix.(Pint)


----------



## rd71sd75

more coming soon.


----------



## rd71sd75

Starting to block in materials and fit out model with small details


----------



## ben27

good day rd71sd75,21july.16:48;re:cad model tev wahine,great models,they are works of art,thank you for sharing,ben27


----------



## Sully

Wonderful detail, looks like I could climb aboard. (Applause)


----------



## rd71sd75

Thankyou for your kind remarks, It spurs me on, which is very helpfull on a gigantic project like this.
Doing some look develoment for getting the hull paints, plate bucking ,weldseams and rivets all looking correct.
Any critique good or bad would be appreciated.
The rust on the fender is a little too intense but that is just as it's a test.


----------



## rd71sd75

Some updates
Parts of the model are now finished
see below. 
As you can see I have tried to capture all the detail that is needed ,basically if it is bigger than a 18mm bolt it is on the model.


The stern shot shows some work still to do , Stbd prop is flipped, missing covers , prop and shaft withdrawl lugs in wrong spots etc.
Next big job modeling the lifeboat winches and the windlass, trying to find more data, eg plans.


----------



## 5036

rd71sd75 said:


> Some updates
> Parts of the model are now finished
> see below.
> As you can see I have tried to capture all the detail that is needed ,basically if it is bigger than a 18mm bolt it is on the model.
> 
> 
> The stern shot shows some work still to do , Stbd prop is flipped, missing covers , prop and shaft withdrawl lugs in wrong spots etc.
> Next big job modeling the lifeboat winches and the windlass, trying to find more data, eg plans.


Stunning, stunning work. Well done. I do a lot of 3D CAD design but am a boyscout compared to your skill level.

Your man that is building a replica of Titanic would have been better served in coming to see you and one of the most beautiful ships ever built.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

that is really amazing !not knowing a lot about CAD is this the sort of thing shipbuilders use when building the real thing?
it looks like you will need a MASSIVE 3D printer and then you have a cracking 1-1 model!
mind you it looks so good who needs a model-as a modeller what am i saying!!!!!!


----------



## rd71sd75

not knowing a lot about CAD is this the sort of thing shipbuilders use when building the real thing?


Hi David
Sort of , In day to day ship design I use Rhino 3d for this I use Maya, however the ship was modelled in Rhino first then the I created a nurbs curve framework that I import into maya, then re-create the mesh as an optimised uv-able mesh.
Trying to break into film with this model.

For ship design pre viz, yes I use the exact same system, in fact here is a boat I did recently, sorry about the quality, it's a scan from the magazine it was published in.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

if i win the lottery i will call you-oooh look a pink elephant flying over!
i like the SWATH or similar designs,the ELBE PILOT ships look great in action! very stable at speed!


----------



## rd71sd75

I designed a swath cat from an existing hull a few years back while working for a naval architect. This is it here, basically from the gunwale up is my design(actually my first used design)


----------



## rd71sd75

Here are the renders of the above boat, not the best I have done, but these are done on a very very tight time frame.


----------



## david m leadbetter

Hi rd71sd75
I am amazed at the level of detail in your pix. No wonder it has taken lots of time this far...........
I have been using my 3d programming for some time and still inventing ways of constructing obects. I have found some model plans from here and there, of recent, to practice lofting with and can add with the others " thats some detail". I am at present "making" a model of a stationary boiler circa 1850. Somethiing though-- this modelmaking is very absorbing and very interesting and very rewarding.

Cheers 

David


----------



## rd71sd75

Thank you for your kind comments.
A boiler sounds interesting!
What software are you using? I use Rhino to make curves then model in Maya.
Progress is slow at the moment as I recently started teaching Game Development(including modeling) at a college Diploma level , so not as much time as I would like.

Richard


----------



## david m leadbetter

Richard

My programme is Turbocad vers 14. It is the only drawing programme I have ever used. It seems to have many attributes...rendering control as with lighting, basic camera angles and extra cameras etc. The objects are boxes, ciylinders. spheres and and rotations and are supplemented with 2D and 3D boolean add and subtract which makes for and interesting hour or two. I guess that most of the programmes have the same basic formats with one or two company specials. From what I have been told many started life on a mainframe and have come down to PC and windows versions.
After looking at the models that have appeared here I can see that a new? form of ship modeling is stretching out . I suppose some cartoonist would crib What's new? 

I do most of my drawing in 1:1 scale so I can zoom in and get the detail that you talk about. This means pen and pencil have to be on the go also. 

I will see if I can amaze myself and send in a pic .

David


----------



## RSDS

I forgot about this post I was doing on my Wahine model
I have not worked on this for some time as I had to find out if the project was going ahead.
I have now decided to finish this off and here are some links to the model as it stands now more or less.

http://www.artstation.com/artwork/GZ9X
I have also started to texture the Deck Seats that contain the inflatable life rafts.

https://i.imgur.com/aIoud9I.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/hV6krQG.jpg


----------



## RSDS

Try this I forgot the "s" in https

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/GZ9X3


----------



## RSDS

I do also have a question I would like to ask anyone who might know.

The decks of most ships back then were covered in a Dunlop rubber product known as Semdek, in Wahine's case it was also a product called Semprene, depending if it was passenger or crew areas, now Semdeck was about 3/8 thick according to builders spec while the Semprene was about 1.5-1.75 inch thick.
Does anybody know anything about this in as far as having seen it or better still applied it?
I need to know if it was a rubber based surface, I suspect it was and the name Semprene kind of tells me maybe it was neoprene based but it's a guess.
The Old maritime museum on Queens wharf back when I used to haunt it's archive in the 80,s actually had a 6x 6 inch sample of the stuff and I remember it looked like a slab of cork with green paint on it, It has since been lost....trust me I spent 2 days trying to find it.
I also know that Rangatira 2 had this as well.

I have started to try to make the material for the decks and this is only a first draft but this is how I have it, PLEASE if anyone has any comments about this I really would like to know as there is a heck of a lot of this on the ship, it needs to be right.

https://i.imgur.com/JYYxxtp.jpg

Ignore the raised ribbing, that was just a test as the enclosed promanade had this on floor.
I suspect many of you who have been to sea have seen this stuff all day and not really even thought about it.


----------



## RSDS

Martin if you read this I have sent you an email to your old Yahoo account and I could not send you a private message here as your box is full.


----------

